# Jorn



## panjabigator

Bon dia a tothom,

Potser perquè estic llegint molta poesia antiga us demano (pregunto?) sobre la paraula "jorn".  Sé que es feia servir en català antic (i tambè en Catalunya Nord, que tinc entés), però està correct aquest mot avui en dia també?  Tenim 'jornada' com una opció però no n'estic molt segur com utilitzar-lo.

Estic llegint els Troubadours ara i encara no sé res sobre aquest géner però penso que el que tinc prové de València.  Hi he vist la paraula "jorn" allà.  Encara hi és comú sentir-la?  Ryba (o alguna altra persona), ens podeu dir alguna cosa en relació amb l'occità? Les illes?

Gràcies,
PG


----------



## Namarne

Bona tarda, 

Pel que jo conec (Barcelona, Franja de Ponent, mitjans de comunicació), aquesta paraula no es fa servir en la llengua quotidiana. Només l'he sentida en una cançó prou coneguda de Lluís Llach ("El jorn dels miserables"), i de vegades dit gairebé mig en broma: _He treballat tot lo jorn. / Porta així plovent tot lo jorn_. 
No sé en altres llocs. 
(Hi ha una paraula molt bonica, _migjorn_, "sud", que es fa servir força quan parlen del temps a la tele: _vent de migjorn_...)


----------



## panjabigator

Hmm, interesssant Namarne!  

Es fa una "migjornada" també?


----------



## Namarne

panjabigator said:


> Es fa una "migjornada" també?


 No, crec que no.


----------



## ryba

Bon jorn! 



panjabigator said:


> Ryba (o alguna altra persona), ens podeu dir alguna cosa en relació amb l'occità? Les illes?



Mira, en català ni idea, un cop vaig mirar al diccionari de l'_Enciclopèdia catalana_ a veure si hi havia _jorn _i mots de la seva família, després vaig llegir a Viquipèdia que a Catalunya Nord es deia _jornal_ per 'diari' i encara després vaig anar al Migjorn Gran a Menorca durant el _VIII campus universitari de llengua catalana_. L'única cosa que sé de primera mà és que a Mallorca oriental fan la migdiada, o almenys aquesta és la paraula que va usar un monitor nostre. 

Pel que fa a l'occità, en occità es diu _jorn_, encara que he sentit a dir i he vist escrita la paraula _dia_, utilitzada per parlants de gascó (entre d'altres, un bearnès de Pau), d'un parlar llenguadocià de transició cap al gascó (si no m'equivoco era d'Arieja, oc. _Arièja_, fr. _Ariège,_ el noi). També apareix a la versió aranesa de l'Estatut de Catalunya.

Records!!!


----------



## Favara

Almenys pel sud del PV encara es diu de tant en tant, encara que es troba més sovint dins paraules derivades (enjorn, migjorn, migjornada, ajornar...) que per separat.


----------



## Dixie!

A les Terres de l'Ebre no es diu


----------



## aclaparat

Mmm.. Jo sóc de la Catalunya central (Igualada) i per a mi "jorn" és un sinònim de "dia", però majoritàriament faig servir el mot quan pregunto: "Com t'ha anat la jornada?"; referent a com li ha anat el dia de treball tant a la feina com en l'activitat que hagi dut durant tot el dia. 

Per tant, també he vist moltes vegades, i crec que és molt corrent veure com es parla de "la jornada laboral".


----------



## panjabigator

Gràcies per les aportacions.  Algú en sap res d'aranès o de l'alguer?


----------

